# No display :(



## Skillz (Apr 9, 2012)

Hello...

          Few days back i post an thread ''Need replacement'' of my motherboard (G965) for old Core2Duo E6400..

So, i bought Gigabye G41-Mt-S2.. as i didnt have much choice here in Guwahati..  Few days back i got an graphics card which looks like new from my brothers friend XFX 5750 1GB DDR5, but when i put it on my mobo there is no display ??????  i tried everything.. tried disabling the onboard graphics on bios.. but its useless.. no display...  getting frustrated now.. 

Have i missed something ???? or card is gone kaput ????

Btw i got FSP SagaII 500W psu.

Please reply..


----------



## ArjunKiller (Apr 9, 2012)

did you connect the vga adapter in the graphics card port or motherboard port ? if there are any pci connectors on gpu for power.. have you connected them ?


----------



## Skillz (Apr 9, 2012)

yes i did connect vga adapter and tried on both the port of the graphics card.. but still no display... and yes its powered by 6 pin connector..


----------



## nbaztec (Apr 9, 2012)

Is the onboard chipset working? If no, might be a mobo fault. If yes, is the GPU seated right? If yes, did you disable on-board chipset?  You did.
Guessing a bad GPU. Get it RMAed ASAP.


----------



## Skillz (Apr 9, 2012)

yes onboard is working fine.. i have pressed hard as possible to make it seat into the slot.. but nothing..  Is there any compatibility issue with the motherboard with 2.1 express pcie card ?? coz i will a new graphics card in a week, if that doenst work also i will be doomed 

i did tried disabling the video from bios but nothng- Gigabyte GA-G41MT-S2 | Manual - Page 29


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 10, 2012)

another way is to install the GPU and then reset CMOS (just short the pins using a screwdriver). on next boot, BIOS will autodetect the GPU and will set it as primary display.


----------



## Skillz (Apr 10, 2012)

short the pins uisng a screwdriver .. isnt that a risky buisness ?? just pulling out the battery wont do ???


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 10, 2012)

its safe. but don't short while the system is powered. and actually its easy to short the pins than to pull out the battery. i have done it many times.


----------



## Skillz (Apr 10, 2012)

i never done it before.. i dont want to take risk which i dont know.. i will remove the battery and clear the cmos, thats seems easy for me


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 10, 2012)

But ideally this should not be required. Modern BIOS detects if AGP/PCI-E slot is occupied or not and by default prefer the Faster Option i.e. Dedicated GFX.


----------



## nbaztec (Apr 10, 2012)

It ain't required, but anyway IMO there's a separate 3 pin header we need to short to reset BIOS & not the battery.


----------



## Skillz (Apr 10, 2012)

Ok i have just shorted out the pins to clear the cmos with graphics card seated into the slot.. but sadly nothing.. no signal.. i am now 99.99% sure that the card is dead..


----------



## Minion (Apr 10, 2012)

Simple solution Skillz go to bios look for initialise to pci first you will definitly find it out set it to PCI or PCI-E.I can't remember exactly where to find this setting.


----------



## Skillz (Apr 10, 2012)

I went through bios and by default ''Enable if No Ext Peg'' was selected which activates onboard graphics if no pcie graphics is installed. Secondly, in ''Intiation First display'' option i chose PEG(Sets PCIE graphics card as first display), though the sytem boots fine.. only no display.. 

I want to know is there any compatibility issue with 2.1 express card ??


----------



## vikz (Apr 11, 2012)

If your motherboard's PCIE X16 slot is PCIE 1.0 or 1.1 and your graphics card is PCIE 2.1, in most cases, it will not work. From what I've read, PCIE 2.1 is backward compatible with PCIE 2.0 only while PCIE 2.0 is backward compatible with 1.1 and 1.0

Check the motherboard and graphics card PCIE versions.

I have the same problem with a P5N-E SLI motherboard which is PCIE 1.1 and my graphics card which is PCIE 2.1 (MSI 6850).


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 11, 2012)

vikz said:


> If your motherboard's PCIE X16 slot is PCIE 1.0 or 1.1 and your graphics card is PCIE 2.1, in most cases, it will not work.



yup. there looks to be some kind of compatibility issue with PCIE 2.1 GPU being plugged into a PCIE 1.0 slot.


----------



## Skillz (Apr 11, 2012)

yes thats what i have read over google.. i dont know what version it is but i am sure its not PCIE 2.0. If thats so, then i am in big sh** 

So, let me guess i got 2 options, either change my whole motherboard again or i buy PCIE 2.0 graphics card. i am i correct ?

and yes the card XFX 5750 which i took from my brother is a 2.1 express card.. :/


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 11, 2012)

Skillz said:


> yes thats what i have read over google.. i dont know what version it is but i am sure its not PCIE 2.0. If thats so, then i am in big sh**
> 
> So, let me guess i got 2 options, either change my whole motherboard again or i buy PCIE 2.0 graphics card. i am i correct ?
> 
> and yes the card XFX 5750 which i took from my brother is a 2.1 express card.. :/



G41 chipset means PCIE 1.1 slot. and your GPU is PCIE 2.1. i still expect it to work.

*www.intel.com/content/dam/staging/image/Laura/chipset-block-diagrams/G41_block-diagram_ich7_450x408.jpg


----------



## vikz (Apr 11, 2012)

Skillz said:


> yes thats what i have read over google.. i dont know what version it is but i am sure its not PCIE 2.0. If thats so, then i am in big sh**
> 
> So, let me guess i got 2 options, either change my whole motherboard again or i buy PCIE 2.0 graphics card. i am i correct ?
> 
> and yes the card XFX 5750 which i took from my brother is a 2.1 express card.. :/



Check if there is a Bios update for your motherboard at Gigabyte's site. If you're lucky, Gigabyte might have released a bios update to fix the PCIE 1.1 and PCIE 2.1 issue

GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 775 - GA-G41MT-S2 (rev. 1.3)

Latest bios version is F6, what's your version?


----------



## Skillz (Apr 11, 2012)

The motherboard i am using is 1.5 revised version.. 
No i havnt install any update for bios, its been less than a month i bought this motherboard.. and i have checked its homesite, in the latest F6 bios update the description is just Lan update, so do you think it will be any help ?? if it helps i am willing to give it a one last shot... So, please tell me the procedure to flash my bios..

Thanx


----------



## vikz (Apr 11, 2012)

Please check your existing bios version first. Boot up with your on-board graphics and on the boot screen, hit the pause button and you will see the Award Bios details on top of the screen with the version mentioned. Alternatively, boot into Windows and use CPU-Z to check your Bios version under the Mainboard tab.

There is a version F6 and version F7 bios available for version 1.5 of the motherboard - GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 775 - GA-G41MT-S2 (rev. 1.5)


----------



## Skillz (Apr 11, 2012)

Used CPU-Z and its already updated to F7 dated 08/03/2011


----------



## vikz (Apr 11, 2012)

Then you are out of luck  You'll either have to get a PCIE 2.0 motherboard for the new PCIE 2.1 graphics card that you're planning to buy or just buy a PCIE 2.0 card


----------



## Skillz (Apr 11, 2012)

hmm.. well that kinda sx... what guarantee is there that a PCIE 2.0 card will run properly...


----------



## vikz (Apr 11, 2012)

PCIE 2.0 is backward compatible with PCIE 1.1 and 1.0, so it should work without a problem, but will run in PCIE 1.1 mode. I ran a HD5770 which is PCIE 2.0 on a PCIE 1.1 board and I had no problems.

Any chance you can return the board and get a PCIE 2.0 board? If you're buying the new graphics card from the same vendor, maybe you can return the board, pay the difference and get a new graphics card. If this works out, pick up this board - Biostar TP43E Combo Motherboard - TP43E Combo by: Biostar -

One of the very few P43 chipsets still available in India. Supports 8 GB DDR2 and 4 GB DDR3 (not at the same time) and has a PCIE 2.0 slot. Price is pretty good too. 

Other option is to buy a second hand G43, G45, P43, P45 chipset board if you can find one.


----------



## Skillz (Apr 11, 2012)

I dont know if he will ever take the mobo back but I can sell this motherboard in some tech forum that wont be such issue. before buying i did asked about two P43 boards Asus P5P43TD and P5P43T  which he said will be priced 5500 or 6000 approxx dont remember correctly but wasnt available at that time, so i had to take it this motherboard for which i am cursing myself now...

Or i can buy a graphics card which is 2.0 express.. can i ?


----------



## vikz (Apr 11, 2012)

I've been looking for those two boards Asus P5P43TD and P5P43T everywhere, but haven't been able to find them. Those are fantastic enthusiast boards for LGA775 processors. If you do speak to your dealer, can you check if he has them in stock. If he does, please send me a PM.

Looks like you have two options:
1. Buy either of those boards. They will work fine with a PCIE express 2.1 graphics card.
2. Buy a PCIE express 2.0 graphics card which will work with your current G41 board.


----------



## Skillz (Apr 12, 2012)

hmm.. i think i will go for whole motherboard change again.. i might do little bit of overclocking too so p43 will be much better then g41..

i will talk with the dealer tomorrow or day after tomorrow and see what he have to say, till then i will keep my fingers crossed.. 
will pm you for sure....

Thanx a lot to everyone who gave their valuable advices and comments...

P.S - Mods please close this thread


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 12, 2012)

then take the board & GPU to the dealer and have it tested too. 

closing the thread. if you want it open again, PM me or any other mod


----------

